# Phrag leaves look burnt



## Cklinger (Feb 20, 2019)

My Phrag. Franz Glanz has progressively looking more and more burnt and I am unsure why. I recently moved into a new place so I was thinking that the moving process probably took a toll. Any Idea why? I will attach a photo of what I mean, but the tips of a leaf or two and the center of a different one are the ones being affected.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 20, 2019)

the plant looks stressed, succumbing to rots in the leaves..maybe drying out too much?


----------



## monocotman (Feb 21, 2019)

How wet do you keep the plant? the surface of the compost looks dry,
David


----------



## abax (Feb 21, 2019)

Definitely more watering and higher humidity with air movement.
I'd try painting that spot on the middle of the leaf with Dragon's
Blood and drip a bit down into the plant's center as well.


----------



## monocotman (Feb 22, 2019)

These Besseae hybrids like to be wet all the time. If you are growing indoors with low humidity then sit them 1cm of water year round,
David


----------



## Cklinger (Feb 24, 2019)

Thank you all for the replies! In my new place it is not as humid as where I used to live. I'll be moving my plant and upping the humidity while keeping a close eye on it.

Christian


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2019)

Your media doesn't look moisture retentive either.


----------



## Cklinger (Mar 12, 2019)

NYEric said:


> Your media doesn't look moisture retentive either.



Yes I know, I have had it for around a year now and has bloomed for me last year. Since I am growing under lights, I will repot it soon so it will keep moisture better. I will need to look up preferable mixtures since I am more familiar with Paph. mixtures than Phrag. mixtures.


----------

